# Center Thimble depth



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

I am building a Thein top hat dust seperator and will soon be up the top piece. My question is is there a formula or set depth that the center thimble should drop into the center of the chamber?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

i believe you'll find the answers here:

http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm


----------

